# Since it's summertime...



## jjconstructionrochester (May 23, 2017)

How do you as a roofer avoid heat exhaustion?


----------



## ronpickle (Jun 28, 2017)

This is indeed a serious problem and through some basic preventive steps, it can be avoided:

1. Take breaks and relax for some time in the shades.

2.Keep yourself hydrated 

3. Keep your body wet most of the time.


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

I live in a place called Yakima Washington which is technically a desert speaking from climate perspective. Frequent breaks whilst working on top of the roof whatever job or sayings of your project her and you is incredibly important. Staying hydrated of course with water, not tons and tons of Gatorade or Powerade or your favorite soda because they are high in sodium and that will deplete your body of water content. Then on that note try to avoid high sodium foods as well when you go to eat your lunch. Every so often if the homeowner has a hose hooked up I'll stand myself down with the damn hose. Most hardware and construction supply stores and big box stores also sell things that you can use to get wet, it's like a towel and you put it in the fridge overnight I take it to work with you supposed to keep you cooler on hotter days. A lot of contractors to do Roofing also use a foam sponge type of thing that the person shingling sit on so they don't damage the shingles while they're working and the phone actually cut the heat that emanating back up from the roof at you. Another thing is never try to do a roofing job in temperatures excess of 105 to 110 degrees Fahrenheit. not only will you be more susceptible to heat stroke but the material won't lay down properly and the nails are going to be more likely to drive through them to actually do their job and hold she goes in place. The first year that I did Roofing here one of the guys told me that I needed to condition myself which meant wearing a sweater or coat for as long as far into the warmer months as I can possibly stand that way when I took it off I would be able to withstand higher temperatures. It's in all construction workers


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

This is an excellent question. The temperatures just soared into the 90s here in Tucson, and our team is preparing for even warmer days ahead. There are a few things you can do to stay safe even in extreme heat. You need to give yourself plenty of time to adjust to the hot weather, so make sure you don't jump right into working long, uninterrupted stretches when the temperature starts to go up. Wear loose-fitting, light-colored clothing and a wide-brimmed hat whenever possible. Of course, you also need to stay hydrated at all times. Make sure you're also paying attention to your coworkers and employees to make sure they're following the right procedures for working in hot weather.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Like Ronpickle said water is my best friend. Breaks and some shade help too.


----------

